# Need mud industry snork instructions



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

Well I took a chance and ordered a set of snorks for my 2014 outlander xtp 1000. Finally got them about a month later and no instructions. This guy is giving me the run around. Any crazy chance anyone out there has the instructions?


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

Hmmm....no one?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think someone here had them at one point but I can't remember who t was. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

Ya thx. Hopefully someone who has them will find this post. I've been waiting since Friday to install them. I talked to th asshole Friday and said he was gonna email them to me and still waiting. He only answers about 1 in every hundred calls

---------- Post added at 02:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 PM ----------

After all the reviews and complaints about this guy for over the past 5 yrs I'm surprised he s still in business


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah... I'm surprised too


----------

